# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  32 bit या 64 bit कंप्यूटर  - कौन बेहतर?

## rajan gupta

*हेल्लो दोस्तों, क्या मुझे कोई बता सकता है की 32 bit और 64 bit कंप्यूटर में क्या अंतर होता है. प्लीज़ थोडा डिटेल में बताये.

मुझे एक लैपटॉप खरीदना है और मैं decide नहीं कर पा रहा हु की कौन सा लैपटॉप खरीदू. आप सब मुझे guide करे प्लीज़.



धन्यवाद,
राजन गुप्ता.*

----------


## justsachin4u

dost aajkal k computers 2 flavors me aa rhe hain - 32 bit aur 64 bit. 32-bit computer wo hai jo 32-bit operating system ko run krta hai jabki 64-bit computer 64-bit operating system ko support krta hai. In dono me antar is baat ka hai ki ek samay pe computer ka processor kitni information ko process kr skta hai. 64-bit computer 32-bit computer k mukable jyada fast aur powerful hota hai. wo jyada information ko process kr skta hai. Uksi computing power 32-bit computer k mukable bhut jyada hoti hai. Microsoft Corp. ab dono trh k operating system bnane lg pda hai. Usne ye shuruaat Windows XP se ki hai. Ab Windows XP, Vista, 7 dono flavors me uplabdh hai. Lekin aap ek 32-bit computer me 64-bit operating system install nhi kr skte kyunki us computer ka processor 64-bit operating system ko support nhi krega. Agar aap ek nya computer ya laptop lene ja rhe hai to ye aapki ichha hai ki aap kaun sa purchase kre. Agar aap factory pre-installed Vista ya 7 64-bit lene ja rhe hai to thoda mhnga pdega aur agar aap DOS in-built system khridne ja rhe hai to aap Operating system ko customize kr skte hai aur wo thoda ssta bhi pdega.

----------


## mailer_demon

> *हेल्लो दोस्तों, क्या मुझे कोई बता सकता है की 32 bit और 64 bit कंप्यूटर में क्या अंतर होता है. प्लीज़ थोडा डिटेल में बताये.
> 
> मुझे एक लैपटॉप खरीदना है और मैं decide नहीं कर पा रहा हु की कौन सा लैपटॉप खरीदू. आप सब मुझे guide करे प्लीज़.
> धन्यवाद,
> राजन गुप्ता.*


*दोस्त राजन जी,*

बहुतो ने मुझसे ये सवाल पूछा की 32 bit और 64 bit विन्दोव्स में क्या अंतर है. जो सबसे बड़ा अंतर है वो है RAM का. 32 bit में maximum RAM का लिमिट है - 4 GB का जबकि 64 bit में आप maximum  usable RAM लिमिट है - 8Tb (128 GB , 64 bit Vista में , और 192GB ,  विन्दोव्स 7 में). लेकिन यही एक अंतर नहीं जिसे ध्यान में रखना चाहिए नया PC लेते वक़्त. इसके अलावा भी बहुत सारी चीजे ध्यान में रखनी चाहिए. यहाँ में मैं लगभग उन सारी बातो पर रोशनी डालूँगा जो आपको पूरी आईडिया बताएगी की दोनों में  क्या क्या अंतर होता है.

१. Basic : एक और जो सबसे बड़ा अंतर होता है वो है सिस्टम का - “Addressable Space”. कभी सोचा है की क्यों 32 bit में maximum RAM का लिमिट है - 4 GB का जबकि 64 bit में आप maximum  उसबले RAM लिमिट है - 8Tb . आखिर इसका कारन क्या है. और वो होता है -  “Addressable Space” के चलते. हर सिस्टम को एक लिमिटेड “Addressable Space” दिया जाता है जो पूरी तरह उसके hardware पर depend होता है. जितना ज्यादा आपके सिस्टम में hardware होगा उतना ही “Addressable Space”  alloted होगा. 

अब RAM को बाकि बचा हुआ मिलेगा. यही कारन है की 32 Bit के सिस्टम में 4 GB का RAM डालने के वावजूद 3.52 GB RAM ही दिखता है. 

आजकल के ज्यादातर सॉफ्टवेर 32 bit के लिए ही बने होते है. इसका मतलब है की यहाँ पर एक बहुत ही ज्यादा पर्फोर्मांस बढ़ने की संभावना नहीं है अगर आप 32 से 64 बीत पर स्विच करते है. 

२. *Operating system :* 

*  32 Bit OS*

एक 32 bit के OS केवल 4 GB RAM को support कर सकता है. अब “Addressable Space” के चलते इसको 3 .52 GB ही RAM मिल रहा है. अब फिर से “Addressable Space” प्रोग्राम पर भी apply होता है. जिससे की वह किसी एक प्रोग्राम को एक लिमिट से ज्यादा RAM allot नहीं कर सकता. मतलब जैसे की 32 bit Photoshop को वह 2 GB राम से ज्यादा access करने नहीं दे सकता. इस तरह 3 .52 GB RAM होते हुए भी आप केवल 32 bit Photoshop में 2 GB RAM का ही यूज़ कर सकते है. एक 32 बीत सिस्टम को चलने के लिए कम memory requirement की जरुरत होती है जबकि 64 bit को चलाने के लिए ज्यादा memory requirement होती है. जैसे की 32 bit Windows 7 को मिनिमम 1 GB.

* 64 Bit OS* 

एक ६४ Bit OS का “Addressable Space”  8Tb RAM (128 GB , 64 bit Vista में , और 192GB ,  विन्दोव्स 7 में) का होता है. जबकि 32 Bit में ये लिमिट 2 GB का होता है. इसका मतलब ये OS किसी प्रोसेस को चलाने के लिए 8Tb RAM (128 GB , 64 bit Vista में , और 192GB ,  विन्दोव्स 7 में) तक allot कर सकता है. हालाँकि यह मेरा जाती मानना है की 2 GB RAM किसी प्रोसेस को चलाने के लिए काफी है. यहाँ पर एक और बात की 32 Bit का ड्राईवर बहुत आसानी से मिल जाता है जबकि 64 बीत थोडा मुश्किल से.

३. अन्य : कुछ लोगो का मानना है की एक बहुत बड़ा मुद्दा है - Non-compatibility का. 64 bit and 32 bit के प्रोग्राम एक दुसरे के साथ compatible नहीं हो सकते यानि नहीं चल सकते. लेकिन ये बात बेवजह है.  Microsoft अपने OS को Hybrid architecture (Windows In Windows, or WoW) के साथ लिखती है जिसपर 64 bit and 32 bit दोनों के प्रोग्राम आसानी से चल सकते है. इसलिए आपको घबराने की जरुरत नहीं है की अगर आप 64 bit का PC लेते है तो उसपर 32 bit का प्रोग्राम चलेगा की नहीं. लेकिन फिर सिस्टम पर्फोर्मांस पर कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ेगा. क्युकी ज्यादातर प्रोग्राम अभी 32 बीत पर लिखे गए है और उन्हें 2 GB से ज्यादा RAM नहीं चाहिए.

*फायदे 64 बीत PC लेने के:* 

जो प्रोग्राम 64 बीत पर लिखे गए है वो बेहतर पर्फोर्मांस देते है 32 bit के मुकाबले (जैसे की 64 bit Photoshop). क्युकी इसमे ज्यादा RAM allocate होता है.
ज्यादा RAM का आप्शन होता है.
ज्यादा “Addressable Space” होता है.

*घाटे 64 बीत PC लेने के:* 

बहुत सरे प्रोग्राम अभी भी 32 बीत पर बनाते है.
32 bit का प्रोग्राम होने के चलते उन्हें minimum 2 GB RAM ही चाहिए होता है. अतः ज्यादा RAM बाधा के भी कोई फायदा नहीं.
चलने के लिए bit processor की जरुरत होती है.
ड्राईवर खोजना अभी भी मुश्किल काम.

सारांश: अंत में मैं यही कहूँगा की अगर आप future को देख कर चल रहे है तो 64 bit ज्यादा अच्छा है. main पिछले २ साल से 64 बीत यूज़ कर रहा हु और हां मुझे बहुत सारी प्रॉब्लम आती है लेकिन फिर भी ये अच्छा है. लेकिन अगर आप 4 GB से निचे का RAM वाला PC लेना चाहते है तो अच्छा है की 32 bit ले.

*मैं आशा करता हु की मेरे द्वारा दी गयी जानकारिया आपको लैपटॉप खरीदने में मदद करेंगी*.

*नोट: Windows 7 retail edition २ DVD पैक में आ रही है - एक 32 bit और dusara 64 bit .अआप जिसमे चाहे उसमे इन्स्टाल कर लेकिन key एक के लिए ही valid है.*


*धन्यवाद.
मैलोर देमोंन*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*काम की जानकारी नया पी सी लेने वालों के लिए*

----------


## AJAYHMH

बहुत ही अछी  जानकारी दी आपने आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## 27saalkaboy

लेकिन मै यहाँ कुछ कहना चाहूँगा की aaj के time के हिसाब se ६४ bit ही लेना चाहिए क्योंकि ६२ bit processor पर आप ३२ bit ओपेरातिंग सिस्टम इन्स्टाल कर सकते है ! इसीलिए बिंदास होकर ६४ bit  मशीन खरीदिये ! फिर चाहे उस पर ३२ bit  या ६४ bit  operating  system  उसे करें !

----------


## 27saalkaboy

लेकिन मै यहाँ कुछ कहना चाहूँगा की aaj के time के हिसाब se ६४ bit ही लेना चाहिए क्योंकि ६२ bit processor पर आप ३२ bit ओपेरातिंग सिस्टम इन्स्टाल कर सकते है ! इसीलिए बिंदास होकर ६४ bit  मशीन खरीदिये ! फिर चाहे उस पर ३२ bit  या ६४ bit  operating  system  use करें !

----------


## franky

bhut hi umda jankari di h mailer_demon ji...

----------


## anytimemasti

sir mere paas sumsung rv 511 laptop hai 64 bit ka magar usme usb device not reconized aata hai problam plz door karne ka upay bataye....

----------


## lotus1782

बढ़िया जानकारी भरा सूत्र है

----------


## satya_anveshi

नया पीसी खरीदने वालों के लिए बहुत ही मूल्यवान जानकारी है इस सूत्र में

----------


## mantu007

Programs -> Accessories -> System Tools -> System Information --> System Summary

System Summary को देखें .

 x86-based PC: ये  32-bit computer है 
 x64-based PC: ये  64-bit computer है

----------


## jai 123

बहुत ही बडीया जानकारी आजकल लगभग सभी प्रकार के सॉफ्टवेयर उपलब्ध है ३२ बिट और ६४ बिट दोनों के लिए आपने बहुत ही अच्छे तरीके से दोनों मैं अंतर स्पस्ट किया इसके लिए धनवाद

----------

